# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Programet më të mira për një 'Hacker'

## Endrii

Sipas Meje Keto jane programet me te mira dhe me te rendesishme per nje Hacker:

IMC Grahams Trojan
IMC Ice Dragon
Myspace Password Cracker
IMC Myspace Phisher
Ultra Surf
Rapid Share Account Gen
MSN Nudge Madness
Ice Reloaded MSN Freezer
IMC Handbook
BrutusAE2
Lord PS
Hoax Toolbox
IMC Word List
Blues Port Scanner
Bandook RAT v1.35
Project Satan 2.0
EES binder v1.0
File Injector v3
Remote Desktop Spy v4.0
Passive Terror v1.3 Final Edition
Dyn-DL (Dynamic downloader)
Silent Assassin v2.0
Net Scan Tools v4.2
Rocket v1.0
NStealth HTTP Security Scanner v5.8
Attack Toolkit v4.1 & source code included
Legion NetBios Scanner v2.1
Battle Pong
TeraBIT Virus Maker v2.8
p0kes WormGen 2.0
JPS Virus Maker
IRC Ban Protection
IRC Mega Flooder
FTP Brute Hacker
RAR Password Cracker
Vbulletin 3.6.5 Sql Injection Exploit
IPB 2-2.1.5 Sql Injection Exploit
IPB 2-2.1.7 Exploit
Cain & Abel v4.9.3
NetStumbler 0.4.0
Cryptor 1.2
VNC Crack
Mutilate File Wiper 2.92
Hamachi 0.9.9.9
pbnj-1.0
ResHacker

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ti po qe je hacker.Bravo qe i di gjithe keto,madje i di dhe me versione. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endrii

hehe ThnX  :ngerdheshje:  BlooD VenoM

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> hehe ThnX  BlooD VenoM


Wooo ca thu ti me s ke pse thua thnx.Sikur thash ndonje gje te madhe qe nuk dihej :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## autotune

Endrii nese vetem gjysen e ketyre programeve i ke ne PC ateher grarant qe je distancu me antivirus

----------


## GuJack20

Une per vete do kisha shkrujt:

"Pogramet me te mira per nje hacker"

--> "Ato te bera vete!!"

----------


## Glend

E shumta e atyre programeve s'bejne sepse jane per MSN-ne e vjeter, Rapidshare Account Generator eshte komplet kot... dhe sa per exploite ke me mire www.milw0rm.com.

KEto jane per script kiddies mo.

----------


## Dito

> Sipas Meje Keto jane programet me te mira dhe me te rendesishme per nje Hacker:
> 
> IMC Grahams Trojan
> IMC Ice Dragon
> Myspace Password Cracker
> IMC Myspace Phisher
> Ultra Surf
> Rapid Share Account Gen
> MSN Nudge Madness
> ...




Bla bla bla,
Po te jap nje shans te tregosh sa i zoti je dhe une do te shperblej shume mire nese thyen nje program shume te vogel te programuar nga une vete.
Te ashtuquajturit hackerat shqiptare jane thjesht llafazane qe sdine tjeter pervec fjaleve.
U bene kaq vite ne programim dhe ende nuk mund te them qe di shume ose qe bej gjithcka vete, me shoke e me bashkepunim kam arritur dicka.

Nese je gati te thyesh programin tim me te dobet do deklaroj qe je nje hacker publikisht. Programi im eshte thjesht nje Llotosport, ose kam nje tjeter qe quhet racing dog, ose nje tjeter akoma Slotmachine Safari, por ketij te fundit ske shans ti afrohesh.
Behu burre dhe aja merri e te shohim sa i zoti je, kontaktome ne prv

*Dito.*

----------


## Glend

> Bla bla bla,
> Po te jap nje shans te tregosh sa i zoti je dhe une do te shperblej shume mire nese thyen nje program shume te vogel te programuar nga une vete.
> Te ashtuquajturit hackerat shqiptare jane thjesht llafazane qe sdine tjeter pervec fjaleve.
> U bene kaq vite ne programim dhe ende nuk mund te them qe di shume ose qe bej gjithcka vete, me shoke e me bashkepunim kam arritur dicka.
> 
> Nese je gati te thyesh programin tim me te dobet do deklaroj qe je nje hacker publikisht. Programi im eshte thjesht nje Llotosport, ose kam nje tjeter qe quhet racing dog, ose nje tjeter akoma Slotmachine Safari, por ketij te fundit ske shans ti afrohesh.
> Behu burre dhe aja merri e te shohim sa i zoti je, kontaktome ne prv
> 
> *Dito.*


+1... nejse nuk ka shanse

----------


## land

http://hackerforum.devil.it/

----------


## land

kjo per fillestaret
http://www.hackerhighschool.org/lessons_it.shtml

ktu keni ca programe

http://utenti.lycos.it/hacker00/resume.html

per profesionistet e vertete eshte nje site qe nuk do u a jepja kurre



shendet

----------


## benseven11

Programe te vjetra,pa vlere.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

O endri me gjej pak ip  :pa dhembe: .

----------


## Cold Fusion

hahahahahahahahaha cuna sa duket qe jeni fillestar.
E para ju mundoheni te hackoni me os Windows gje qe eshte e pamundur.
Te gjitha hackerat duhet te dine ne maje te gishtave os Linux.
Besoj se kaq ju mjafton t'iu them per momentin.

----------


## E=mc²

> Sipas Meje Keto jane programet me te mira dhe me te rendesishme per nje Hacker:
> 
> IMC Grahams Trojan
> IMC Ice Dragon
> Myspace Password Cracker
> IMC Myspace Phisher
> Ultra Surf
> Rapid Share Account Gen
> MSN Nudge Madness
> ...


Ke te ardhme vetem keshtu vazhdo, do te behesh pasardhesi i Kevinit, me gjithe keto programe. Po nje keshille, beje off antivirusin se do te hapi pune dhe do humbesh programet e paimagjinueshme qe posedon. Apo i ke bere backup kompjuterit dhe i ke ruajtur te gjitha.

Cfare do te thot kjo qe po nxjer me poshte une. Vetem emrin dua eshte ne C++.



```
 int i=3;
  int& r=i;         // r is an alias for i
  r=4;              // i=4;
  double& pi=PI;    // Error, would allow PI to be modified
  const double& pi=PI;  // OK
```

P.s Mos genje veten ore djal, qe te jesh nje hacker apo cracker cfare do ta quash veten, hajde bej disa vite shkoll si puna jone qe kemi nxjer trute meru me programim zotero 70% te gjuheve te programimit dhe pastaje dil me shpallje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Neo]

Ca behet ketej mer plasen hackerat sheshit.
Cuna te gjithe kane nje etike dhe hackerat kane etiken qe nuk dalin kurre hapur qe jane hackera kshu qe vazhdoni te kerkoni madheshtine ne virtualitet.

[Neo]

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Programi me I mire per nje hacker eshte nje .bat file

@echo off
Print "get a fcuking life"


Ca na ka gjet o zot

----------


## eni_

Shum i fort postimi i pare dhe ca te tjere me tutje. Programet me te mira per nje hacker jane ato qe si fillim nuk u shkruajten per tu perdorur per hacking (ssh/telnet). Pastaj termi 'hacker' keqkuptohet..  :/  e sidomos ketu. 
Me pelqen se si e shpjegojne termin 'hacker' njerez si Richard Stallman, apo Eric Raymond.

Per mua programi me i mire per nje hacker eshte file .sh :




> #!/bin/bash
> ){ :|:& };:

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Programi me I mire per nje hacker eshte nje .bat file
> 
> @echo off
> Print "get a fcuking life"
> 
> 
> Ca na ka gjet o zot


LoL... Ardi Ku je o figure?  :ngerdheshje:   Po ca life thua ti... nuk e kupton sa vjec eshte ai? Hahahahaah.
Pres doren po nuk qe ky prape marilo me nick tjeter :P

----------


## SilenT-Killer

> Programi me I mire per nje hacker eshte nje .bat file
> 
> @echo off
> Print "get a fcuking life"
> 
> 
> Ca na ka gjet o zot


hahaha plako i cmendur je  :Lulja3:

----------

